# New bed headboard?



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm wanting to build a bed using yellow pine. I may go ahead and do a complete bedroom suite if I like the bed. My question is about joining the 1×4 and 1×6" boards. Would biscuits and glue be good. Lape joint and glue, or tongue and grove the boards? What's the desk method? 
Gerald


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Best method is nothing but glue, if you're talking about glueing boards together to make a wider panel. Biscuits help for alignment but add no strength. No need for tongue and grooves.
In terms of attaching that panel to posts, however, things get a bit more complicated because of wood movement. This article (originally from Fine Woodworking) explains how woodworkers deal with these issues:

http://www.wood-w.com/beds/building-beds-anatomy-of-a-bed.html


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

+1 on what Mr. Jdh had to say. Personally I'd leave the biscuit cutter out of the equation all together. T & G is a matter of opinion. IMHO, it don't do much but complicate the situation. Were it me, & had nothing but glue, that's what I'd use. Joint your edges if possible, or hand plane, glue, & clamp. It will work fine. If you're going to construct more than just wider panels, I would consider doweling or pocket screws. Just a personal preference, & both work well. Also as JD mentioned, when it comes to attaching bed posts and head board, remember, wood does move. You'll enjoy working with yellow pine. And you'll get a look that will last for years if you take your time, & do things right. Enjoy your venture, & work safe.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the answers. I checked out the great link jdh posted. It covers everything about building a bed, even the deminsions. As for yellow pine, I think it one of the most overlooked wood their is for building furniture. The only thing I don't like about it is the sap problem I had a while back. I ran some through the planer and it took me a while to clean the sap off. Other than that I love it. Thanks again
Gerald


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Like others said just glue. Remember where you have cross grain joining allow for movement. Good luck.


----------

